# SOOOOOOOO Excited had 2 share



## luski (Jan 4, 2004)

I am so excited we have decided to start insems end of next wk so test day will be 1st wk in Oct

                      & if it works baby will b due 10 June just in time 4 fathers day & DH birthday. Really hope it works 

                      would love 2 b able 2 buy a Happy Birthday Daddy card  & a Daddy & Grandad card 4 fathers day 

                      Am sooooooooo excited r 11 & 1/2 yr wait could b comin 2 an end. Cant c y it wouldn't work but u

                      never no with r luck

                      Had 2 share feel like i on  



                      xxx Tammy xxx


----------



## LHR72 (Jan 6, 2008)

congratulations Tammy! really hope it all works out for you    stay positive!


----------



## maymcg (Aug 26, 2009)

Congratulations on starting. Great PMA you have there.      

May
Xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

for you all
L x


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

Best of luck Hun xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missmarple (Jul 23, 2009)

Good luck, let us know what happens!!


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Good luck 

I hated every 2ww !!! lol

T xx


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Congratulations Tammy and Good Luck 
Sam


----------



## tracey8 (Jun 3, 2009)

tammy - good luck and congratulations 

tracey


----------

